# Why are they chewing all the time



## Rat friends (2 mo ago)

i have two rats but they all ways chew in there toy and makeing a mess and I do not want them to eat there toy because I do not want them to get hurt and it is not just there toy it is also there hammock’s they had two but we had to throw away the one they chewed up because it had a hole so I do not know what to do plz help if can


----------



## AdoreRats (3 mo ago)

It's normal for rats to chew. Give them more chew toys if you don't want them destroying the hammocks. 
Sometimes rats will chew holes in hammocks if they want blankets, give them some cut up fleece blankets or an old tshirt to keep warm.


----------



## Rat friends (2 mo ago)

I do one time I gave tham a cardboard cupcake and it is now in scraps


----------



## AdoreRats (3 mo ago)

Give them more. You can give them the inside of toilet rolls, or give them a whole toilet roll, they can shred it. 
Give them wooden toys, no plastic toys. Make sure they arent chewing the bars, give them seed sticks to hang on the cage bars too.


----------



## AdoreRats (3 mo ago)

You can't give them two toys and expect them to be happy. Rats teeth constantly grow so they ALWAYS need stuff to chew.


----------



## Rat friends (2 mo ago)

I do get more than one toy


----------



## Rat friends (2 mo ago)

oh I did not now that the teeth grow all the time!!! Thanks


----------



## jkkgron2 (6 mo ago)

A good way to ensure there’s always enough chew toys, hides, and not-destroyed hammocks is by getting a subscription to The Ratty Box. It’s pretty pricey but it comes with enough stuff to keep the ratties entertained for a month and the hides and hammocks are durable enough to last for a long time (although that could depend on the specific rats). Otherwise getting some apple sticks or other wooden chews is a good way to provide chews.


----------



## PotHeadSteve (Jan 2, 2022)

Naw its like when i tried to litter train the boys. They'll just flip it over, chew it up, piss on it, **** on it and then eat on top of it.


----------



## PeekaBoo (Dec 22, 2021)

Rats will chew on anything and everything. While having lots of toys and chew blocks for them is great, there is no way to keep them from deciding to chew hammocks or any other bedding in their cage, it’s just part of having rats. In the wild, rats can and do chew through walls, wires, insulation, whatever they can get their little teeth on. They have a special section of their mouths that allows them to chew non-food items without ingesting them, so they won’t actually swallow the things they are chewing up, so you don’t have to worry about them getting ill from chewing things. They chew not only to keep the teeth from growing too long, but also because they are just hard-wired to enjoy the sensation of chewing. This is why rats will “brux,” or grind their teeth together when they are relaxed or happy (or sometimes to alleviate stress) — the physical act of chewing is enjoyable. And just as people like foods with different textures (crunchy potato chips, creamy ice cream), many rats like to experience chewing fabric as much as wood or cardboard, meaning they likely WILL chew their hammocks, or you can put loose pieces of fleece in the cage and hope they chew those instead. Still, the chewing just comes with having rats.… That’s why I have designated “ratty” clothing that I wear whenever I’m spending time with my rats, and they are free to chew as much as they want on this clothing. I think it even helps me bond with them, since they get to experience the “joy of chewing” and associate it with being close to me, and now I have a lot of extremely “ventilated” clothing.


----------



## Hideki Ryuga (13 d ago)

It’s pretty pricey but it comes with enough stuff to keep the ratties entertained for a month and the hides and hammocks are durable enough to last for a long time (although that could depend on the specific rats)


----------

